# Worlds Best Plastic Clip Board With Storage



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

I have been using a plastic clip board with storage that I picked up from Staples for a while. It is falling apart and has never been very impressive. 
Anyone using one that you would recommend?


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Go to Sam's and get one of their aluminum clip boards with storage...they're about $20 and worth a lot more than that :yes:


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

Sam's?


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Sam's Wholesale.

http://www.samsclub.com/sams/saunde...pboard-1-capacity-8-1-2-x-12-silver/135665.ip


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I prefer just buying a new plastic one when they wear out. When aluminum gets dented it's as bad a broken plastic in aesthetics and aluminum can scratch surfaces.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I use legal size forms, also, aluminum smudges our laminated price books. I picked up this little baby at Lowes and so did 6 co-workes after I showed up with it.

http://www.lowes.com/pd_359764-1156...ard&pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=clipboard&facetInfo=


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

JK949 said:


> I use legal size forms, also, aluminum smudges our laminated price books. I picked up this little baby at Lowes and so did 6 co-workes after I showed up with it.
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_359764-1156-9010SR_0__?productId=3531160&Ntt=clipboard&pl=1&currentURL=%3FNtt%3Dclipboard&facetInfo=


Sweet! Thanks, gonna pick one up.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Don't have a pic but mine is very similar but has a calculator on the clip which is very handy. Got it at Office Max.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

ibeplumber said:


> Sweet! Thanks, gonna pick one up.


The sticker blows to take off, but it's worth it.


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

JK949 said:


> The sticker blows to take off, but it's worth it.


That's what I've read.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Epox said:


> Don't have a pic but mine is very similar but has a calculator on the clip which is very handy. Got it at Office Max.


Use the cal to find the offset travel distance between a and b?


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

I bought the one from SAMs for my jman. I bought mine from Johnstones supply years ago. It's aluminum about a inch thick. It's tough. It's for 8x11


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

JK949 said:


> I use legal size forms, also, aluminum smudges our laminated price books. I picked up this little baby at Lowes and so did 6 co-workes after I showed up with it.
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_359764-1156...ard&pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=clipboard&facetInfo=


That's what I use! Great minds think alike!


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Plumberman911 said:


> I bought the one from SAMs for my jman. I bought mine from Johnstones supply years ago. It's aluminum about a inch thick. It's tough. It's for 8x11



I like the aluminum also...been using them for years. 

I've never dented one or scratched anything that I know of, but I can see how it could be possible.

I only have to replace them when I lose them


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

johnlewismcleod said:


> I like the aluminum also...been using them for years.
> 
> I've never dented one or scratched anything that I know of, but I can see how it could be possible.
> 
> I only have to replace them when I lose them


Wow, what a careful plumber we have here, betcha, he still have the working brick phone without any straches on it.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Wow, what a careful plumber we have here, betcha, he still have the working brick phone without any straches on it.


Heh...not as careful as I wish I was. 

I usually get a year or two max before I lose my clipboard somewhere. And my phones eventually all get run through the washing machine after too many hours in the muck when I have to strip at the back door and dump clothes straight into the wash tub :yes:


----------

